# Dendrobium Cherry Dance



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 22, 2016)

Faithful winter bloomer. 

I have had it for five years. Every year, two three spikes, although when I first bought it, it had five spikes. Something I have to settle with as an indoor grower, I guess.

I love these flowers! 

Now the repotting will be a nightmare.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 23, 2016)

nice winter colour


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 23, 2016)

That's very attractive and great that it's a reliable bloomer. Why the re-potting dread...lots of roots to contend with?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 23, 2016)

It has two spikes with lots of flowers and I just notice that there is a third spike coming from one of the older canes! 

These will explode with flowers in the tropics or greenhouse. 

Well, when I bought it, it came in a chunky bark chips with some lava rock.

I had it in the same pot for about a year before switching it to clay ball (hydroton). I didn't mean to go semi-hydro, but it sort of turned into inconsistent pseudo-s/h in the past years.

My main goal was to provide great drainage, but then it dries out like crazy in this straight clay ball mix, and I got lazy with draining out the water, so when I water, I would often just pour water in and leave them there.

Now the roots are all packed in wrapping around the mix. I think I will just have to take the whole thing out and slide it into a larger pot with more mix around it. 
All the roots are covered with algae and looks very dark. hard to tell which ones are dead or alive. 

I'll just wait until the spring when the flowers will have finished, then do something about it.


----------



## abax (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm not a huge Den fan, but this one is exceptional. I love
everything about the blooms and the name is perfect. Does
it require very high light?


----------



## Secundino (Dec 25, 2016)

A very nice spidery flower!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2016)

I love Dendrobiums. They are so varied and interesting, just like orchids in general. This is a very lovely one -- antelope types are intriguing to me. The flowers tend to last a very long time, and many are fragrant.


----------



## blondie (Dec 29, 2016)

Very nice do love these antelope Dendrobs, always make a great display.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 29, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> I love Dendrobiums. They are so varied and interesting, just like orchids in general. This is a very lovely one -- antelope types are intriguing to me. The flowers tend to last a very long time, and many are fragrant.



Yes, this one does last for two three months in bloom and the flowers are lightly scented. 

These Dendrobium do good enough for me, but with better environment (more humidity and more light in the winter as I don't put these under lights), these will go insane with more flower spikes per cane and a lot more flowers per spike. 

I'm content with what they give me as is.


----------

